

Think you're a ruby guru? Help solve this non-trivial RSpec bug - dblock
https://github.com/rspec/rspec-core/pull/410
We're stuck. Ruby at_exit + RSpec + Capybara
======
riffraff
Not sure if this may help, but I remember reading about some changes wrt
ordering in nested calls to at_exit in recent MRI code. Before attempting to
change rspec I'd take a look if the bug happens in jruby which has the "right"
behaviour, otherwise the resolution would be "use 1.9.3".

~~~
yanowitz
There are lots of people using rspec with MRI-1.8.x. How would this be a
reasonable resolution?

------
0x0x0x
I have a script on a port installed ruby 1.9.2p290 (2011-07-09 revision 32553)
OSX 10.7.1 that hangs in an at_exit and must be kill -9'ed.

Is this maybe a ruby-core bug?

~~~
click170
You may want to post this question with additional detail to stackoverflow.
Just a thought.

